# Dumpsta Love - Flagrant Vagrant (truly ridiculous crust rap)



## Hillbilly Castro (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Johnny P (Jan 15, 2015)

Dumpsta Love is the shit! Got a sick video with him free styling over us jammin on my porch couple summers ago. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder if he's still cruisin around with that busted mandolin..haha


----------



## Tude (Jan 15, 2015)

That was a good find!!!! Thanks!


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 17, 2015)

Dumpsta Love is the original Hobo emcee....had him passing through my crazy flop and did some busking with him, dude can freestyle with your traditional's, just give him an instrumental break and he will rap to the theme of the tune. Here is a song that was recorded on the front porch Summer of 2013 in Portland. Hannah from Sac on Guitar, Blake Wolfe on the Uke, that's me Johnny Pain on the Mandolin, Dumpstah Love is the one rappin through the road cone and holding the smile sign ([HASHTAG]#smilinghobos[/HASHTAG]), and Dino is the crazy Greek who also drops some flows on the tune. Not trying to hijack your thread, but it's a Dumpsta Love thread!


----------

